

Tips for selling your software in China - felipe
http://successfulsoftware.net/2010/08/12/selling-your-software-in-china/

======
ruslan
Does anyone have experiense selling to Chenese users or companies ?

We have a large cluster of users in China for our mobile software (freeware),
but we have not an idea how to monetize them. The basic paid-for services we
offer are off the use for them and as it was pointed out in the article, it's
kind of futile to sell anything to Chinese persons directly.

~~~
woodall
How are you asking them to pay? Keep in mind that Pay-Pal isn't as popular in
China as it is in the West.

You should try to get a group of China residence together and interview them;
you could do this numerous ways.

